# First Venison Smoke



## jr_smokin (Oct 14, 2020)

Hey everyone, first time poster and weekend smoker. Been smoking for a couple of years but I just acquired venison today (one roast and one backstrap) and plan to smoke them this weekend. What would you recommend for a rub and pellet flavor?  I’m using a GMG pellet smoker and plan on brining Friday night. Other places I’ve read say internal of 140? Any advice is greatly appreciated! Looking forward to learning!


----------



## BigW. (Oct 14, 2020)

Welcome! 140 may be too well done for me.  Rare to Med rare is where you want to be.  I like Montreal Steak Seasoning or any steak seasoning.  Sometimes I will marinade in soy/pineapple/garlic/ginger if I want to mask some of gamey flavor for family.  I enjoy deer, just don't overcook.


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 14, 2020)

I say go 130* and no higher. When you pull it off, the INT will rise 4-5*F to 135*F. Wild game benefits a lot from a soak in the sous vide after smoking. 130-132*F for min. of 4 hours. When you pull out of the sous vide, you can slice into steaks and sear on the cut sides... WE love it like this.


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 14, 2020)

I brine mine using pops brine a lot , comes out great with a ham taste, I also make a glaze with orange juice  brown sugar and ground cloves.


----------



## kruizer (Oct 14, 2020)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## JLeonard (Oct 14, 2020)

Welcome from Mississippi! Looking forward to seeing pics of your cook!
Jim


----------



## jr_smokin (Oct 14, 2020)

JLeonard said:


> Welcome from Mississippi! Looking forward to seeing pics of your cook!
> Jim


Thank you Jim, currently here in Texas!


----------



## jr_smokin (Oct 18, 2020)

The before and after photos. Just over three hours at 225 degrees. Used a little steak seasoning and a dash of Cajun for spice. Pulled it right at 135 internal. Thanks for all the advice!


----------



## JLeonard (Nov 16, 2020)

Looks darn good. My son got a 4pt this weekend. Just waiting on it to come from the processor. 
Jim


----------

